# Udder Texture Improving?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am curious if anyone else has noticed their does' udder texture improving as they continue in lactation? 

Last year, Claribelle freshened with a nice udder that had kind of odd texture at first (well, imo). Her udder did not "deflate" the way I wanted it to at first but a few months of continued milking, her udder texture improved a lot to where it looked like a "deflated balloon" after milking (which was great!) Now Snow has that same udder texture about 1.5 months into her lactation and I am hoping it will improve the same way. . . Cordelia had the same thing and it improved about three months after freshening. Does this happen to a lot of goats? Anyways, just curious you other milker's thoughts on the matter. Thanks much!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have pics of Binkeys before and after milking.. is this what you mean by deflated? viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13731&start=0


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

once the edema goes away the texture of the udder will improve - so yes its possible


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

texture of a mammary can change within months or even from freshening to freshening...it depends on the goat & the lines really.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I can relate to the "not deflating" comment.

My FF Sable looks like she still has about a quart in her at the end of the day, but when I try to milk her its like squeezing blood from a turnip!

Her teats were incredibly small to begin with and she has been really hard to milk but since I've been separating her from the kids in the evenings she's gotten easier. So far though, her udder still has a full look even when I know it's not. Her kids are only a month though, so she might loosen up later on?


----------

